# SB26122019 Marble HMPK Platinum Gold Dumbo HMPK



## JettaBetta (Aug 19, 2019)

Not the female I had planned for this male but unfortunately the planned female has overgrown the male enough that she would probably kick his lovely tail and he wouldn't be able to wrap around her.

24/12 - Female introduced

25/12 - Female released

25/12 - Couple successfully spawned (Female taken out)

26/12 - Fry hatched









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------

